
Prettied up my Digital Shadow with a CSS Animation - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/03/05/prettied-up-my-digital-shadow-with-a-css-animation/
======
AlexC04
that gradient blue background is horrible. why don't you go back to ZURB and
copy their wood floor motif? Also I know that font is sometimes one of those
things that is a 'personal choice' but again, I personally hate the choice
you've made.

I'm not trying to insult you, but if you're looking for a job, these are the
types of criticisms that can help improve your chances.

Fluorescent-Light-blue with a text stroke on a gradient blue background, is
again, horrible. Copy ZURBS.

Finally, again maybe it's my personal reaction... but "Digital Shadow" isn't
really a wide-spread term yet is it? I had to google it to find out what the
heck you were on about. Maybe I'm a bit of a rube but in terms of design KIS4S
(keep it simple for stupid).

If I'm too stupid to know what Digital Shadow is, maybe call it "Portfolio" or
"Find me on the Web"

I think the first comes off as a bit more professional, the second as more
personable, both are preferable to pretentious. (No insult intended, but I
think it might help).

Good luck with the job hunt.

